# F450 Dump for plowing & Salting



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

So I'm looking for a some what back up truck. I have been looking gas for the most part. 5.4 6.0 chevy 6.8 a long those lines. Still a hard choice gas vs diesel.

Anyway so I've been considering a F450 Dump I could really use one for my landscape and mowing side. But not sure with plowing how efficient one would be when doing residentals and HOA properties. So any advice is welcome.

Truck in mind is 2001 7.3 reg cab 4x4 dump with 90k they want 14,500 the truck looks brand new.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JT&SONS said:


> So I'm looking for a some what back up truck. I have been looking gas for the most part. 5.4 6.0 chevy 6.8 a long those lines. Still a hard choice gas vs diesel.
> 
> Anyway so I've been considering a F450 Dump I could really use one for my landscape and mowing side. But not sure with plowing how efficient one would be when doing residentals and HOA properties. So any advice is welcome.
> 
> ...


That pickup would be no different than running a 1ton dually, just a little wider in the tail end.... Kind of like a women with breeding hips....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It would be fine for what you want....The exterior of the truck might look new...But I would give the mechanicals a good going over...I look like new on the outside...But I’m one small step from having a Baboon heart installed...Looks are deceiving


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Why would it not be efficient?

What is it that you are comparing it to... a driveway Jeep? What is the most efficient for one project may not be the absolute best choice for another.

You need to play the numbers and figure out where you make your money. Since you have arealdy said that you make all your money in the summer, if the truck will help with summer work but is still able to be put to work in the winter, I would call that efficient.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why would it not be efficient?
> 
> What is it that you are comparing it to... a driveway Jeep? What is the most efficient for one project may not be the absolute best choice for another.
> 
> You need to play the numbers and figure out where you make your money. Since you have arealdy said that you make all your money in the summer, if the truck will help with summer work but is still able to be put to work in the winter, I would call that efficient.


I guess I'm more worried about being able to get it around in all the tight areas. And if the main truck goes down then this would have to be able to pick up the slack. I am comparing it to an F250 F350Gasser


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I Loved my F-450 Dump for plowing and salting.(Mine was an "07 Diesel) Turning radius was insane sharp.I don't know if your '01 has the same front end or not but with a 9'6" V plow it was very nimble and more power than I could put to the road. I only used 4x4 a few times when I did something stupid. load of salt and it was an animal. More nimble than my '10 F-250.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A 450/550 will be able to turn far tighter than your cab and a half 250.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll agree on turning radius for 450/550's being tighter due the wide track front ends... But to plow in an HOA with one, no thanks... Mainly due to the rear visibility and size... Unfortunately your asking a question about the wrong tool for the job. Can it be done sure... Is there better ways sure... But if it's a backup that may never get used and can really help in Summer as Phil said go for it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

That 01 will not have a tight turning radius. I have an 03, and it u-turns like a school bus, it needs more room than any other truck I own. 05 and newer 450/550's have the wide-track front ends and turn like a go-kart, but 04 and earlier do not.


----------



## JT&SONS (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, I got half way there and got a call saying it was sold.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> It would be fine for what you want....The exterior of the truck might look new...But I would give the mechanicals a good going over...I look like new on the outside...But I'm one small step from having a Baboon heart installed...Looks are deceiving


You look new on the outside???

I beg to differ...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The gravel guard two tone paint screams "Ferric state, hidden by fresh paint".


----------

